# R34 GTR back from Paint Detailing/Valeting



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

The paintwork on pops pride and joy had suffered at the hands of his somewhat rural location being exposed to the elements. In fact, the oxidation was so bad the one of the panels actuallly couldn't be cut back and had to be resprayed. Anyway, it's been with clean image in essex for a while and Mark spent about 4 days with all manner of clay bars, buffers and lord knows what else to get the paint back to pretty much new. No swirl marks, no fine scratches...in the sun you can clearly see the metallic finish ..it looks stunning.
The wheels were slightly kerbed as well so all four of those have been completely resprayed...couldn't get the paint code so it's slightly lighter but looks absolutely fine to me.
Just got it back this afternoon and on route to mates garage to store it we stopped at Hanningfield reservoir to take some photos. Tash had her proper camera case to take some proper photos but I snapped some with the Ixus. Pictures really don't do the quality of work justice...it's expensive work (i.e 4 days labour) but the results are definately worth it. 
The intercooler lets it down a bit now so will pursue getting the front bumper off and getting the original mesh back on.
I think pops is going to be more than pleased. I will just have to threaten him with complete confiscation if he doesn't put a cover on it when not in use....


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

DUDE!!!

thats a wicked car you have there


----------



## UnknUn (Oct 14, 2006)

woow ,, really nice ,, good job bro


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow just looks amazing:bowdown1: 
The paint jobs are not visible . . . by the way watch out that the ducks not dent that nice black body . . . .:chuckle: (nice location-british-cliche):bowdown1:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

possibly my favourite 34

nice one!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Looks absolutely awesome!!! 

Words cannot describe this car IMO!!! 

I feel the wheel colour has gone towards more of a gold now rather than the bronze, but still looks very sweet. 

I cannot believe how good the paintwork looks. And like you say, pics will never convey what you see in real life. I know how hard it is to keep a black car looking tops. 

Top effort there mate-well done.


----------



## boppa (May 31, 2006)

Stunning ..I love Black 34'S


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Ah..r33 v-spec...that is a seriously nice car you have. I did forward the photos of yours to dad suggesting that, with those wheels, it looks even more rude than his. In fact, those wheels are just about perfect. The only other car I think is as nice (looks wise) is one that got briefly posted up that was MP3 and has some deep dish gold/chrome rims. Only seen it once...think the thread was something about some idiot claiming he owned it or was selling it..can't find the pics now but is my fave R34.

The reason I took the photos is because it's black, I don't anticipate it staying in such a state of mintness once it's being used regularly..unless pops gets round to having someone come round and valet it every few weeks (which he should...). It was so clean that even after it had been dusted off when I turned up you could just see all the dust making a beeline for it. Still...it's a car at the end of the day and unless you keep it cacooned in an operating theater it'sa going to get dirty...

As for them pesky geese things...they seemed to mistake tash's camera flight case thing for a bread dispenser. They hung round for a bit and then p*ssed off the moment someone else a few hundred meters away started dishing out the bread

Sent the pics to pops...his quote 'It's the coyote's cojones-absolutely superb.Certainly looks better than the day I first saw it and that is saying something!'

Cheers for the comments!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

turboslippers.....trying to think of what car your on about, but can't seem to grasp the car(???). Only a handful of MP3 cars on here anyway...

Looks awesome man, it just shows i need to get my a55 in gear, and get mine done!!! Still love those TE37's. I'm getting bored of my CE's!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks nice

you should have poped in, my dad runs that place 

they often have alot of very special jap cars down by the waterfront taking photos, i believe there was a very special NSX there last week 

suprised you managed to get the GT-R down there, i dont drive mine down them roads


----------



## -Ad- (Oct 28, 2006)

Wow..... Just wow !!!! I had to finally sign up to the forum and post.

Your car is one of the finest skylines i have seen. Looks sooo sleek and sexy, with just a few tasteful mods. But i have to ask, is the kit standard, and has your car just been lowered over the TE37 rims ?

Also wondering, what sort of engineering consultant you are, as im a 4th year (MEng) studying 'Mechanical Design, Materials, and Manufacturing' at The University of Nottingham atm and am interested in consulting. Can i have a job ???? :chuckle: 

O and i forgot to say.... Hi everyone :clap:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

students eh? lol 

those were the days....give him a job so he can start paying back some of our wages they get in "handouts"


----------



## -Ad- (Oct 28, 2006)

Hahaha. i work very very hard uni, but play even harder 

I originally thought of shooting for a nice job after uni, saving up some cash and trying to get an R33 GTR for ~£10, but after seeing this thread ive fallen head-over-heals in love with my dream car (R34) again. turboslippers car is perfection, just like many of the women strolling around uni :clap: 

Now i regret doing engineering and wish i'd done law, with a nice training contract in london starting at £38K. lol. i wish. Engineering is all good if find the right job :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

-Ad- said:


> Hahaha. i work very very hard uni, but play even harder
> 
> I originally thought of shooting for a nice job after uni, saving up some cash and trying to get an R33 GTR for ~£10, but after seeing this thread ive fallen head-over-heals in love with my dream car (R34) again. turboslippers car is perfection, just like many of the women strolling around uni :clap:
> 
> Now i regret doing engineering and wish i'd done law, with a nice training contract in london starting at £38K. lol. i wish. Engineering is all good if find the right job :thumbsup:


Oh dear -Ad- you are more clueless than I was at uni  

the 34 looks really nice btw, the finish on the apintwork is fantastic

Sev


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

that is awesome!

looks so nice!


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Looks awesome R34 mate


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning looking car.

rb26.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Lost for words :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

- Kevin.


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Matty, eh? Your dad runs hanningfield reservoir? Was very quiet down there...Tash thought of it to be honest...would never have thought people take cars down there for a photoshoot. The road down there isn't too bad although, yeah, I did take it quite slowly....

-Ad-, you obviously didn't read the post, I have a R32 GTR, that R34 is the old man's which I generally maintain for him. Contract engineering work can be good but not that good in my case! London, for all the rail companies is where all the money is at the moment. Massive investment for 2012 olympics...will only get busier as the deadlines approach.

R33 v-spec, the car I'm on about is not a GTROC or british car, think it's a japanese tuner car. I've been trying to find the pictures of it as it looked incredible. I'll have another go!

Typical isn't it...Tash's photo's didn't come out brilliantly because of the light and today, when the car is tucked up in a garage and tash has gone out, it's lovely and sunny...typical!


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

truly stunning and absolutely perfect looking:bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## -Ad- (Oct 28, 2006)

turboslippers said:


> -Ad-, you obviously didn't read the post, I have a R32 GTR, that R34 is the old man's which I generally maintain for him. Contract engineering work can be good but not that good in my case! London, for all the rail companies is where all the money is at the moment. Massive investment for 2012 olympics...will only get busier as the deadlines approach.


Lol i missed the word 'pops in there'. I thought the R34 was a new car and the 32 was your old one  

My parents even suggested looking for a job linked to the olympics, as il have 4 years from graduation until they start. Now i need to pull my finger out. Haha.

Your dad is a lucky man with that beast, Stunning !


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

turboslippers said:


> Matty, eh? Your dad runs hanningfield reservoir? Was very quiet down there...Tash thought of it to be honest...would never have thought people take cars down there for a photoshoot. The road down there isn't too bad although, yeah, I did take it quite slowly....
> 
> -Ad-, you obviously didn't read the post, I have a R32 GTR, that R34 is the old man's which I generally maintain for him. Contract engineering work can be good but not that good in my case! London, for all the rail companies is where all the money is at the moment. Massive investment for 2012 olympics...will only get busier as the deadlines approach.
> 
> ...


Both yours and your dads are lovely in that photo, sitting next to each other... you must annoy the neighbours lol 
How long your dad had his R34 now?

Oh and I only live round the corner from you I think?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

turboslippers said:


> Matty, eh? Your dad runs hanningfield reservoir? Was very quiet down there...Tash thought of it to be honest...would never have thought people take cars down there for a photoshoot. The road down there isn't too bad although, yeah, I did take it quite slowly....
> 
> -Ad-, you obviously didn't read the post, I have a R32 GTR, that R34 is the old man's which I generally maintain for him. Contract engineering work can be good but not that good in my case! London, for all the rail companies is where all the money is at the moment. Massive investment for 2012 olympics...will only get busier as the deadlines approach.
> 
> ...



yep send me a pm if you wish

they have quite a few cars using it as a backdrop


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

GTR RGT - Yup, live in Laindon so only a few miles away. Probably seen yours on the road...midnight purple isn't it? The neighbours are all ancient so they don't notice it, even when me and tash have got 4 cars parked up. The peple visiting the neighbours get the 'ump though!

Dad must have had his over 2 years now...had mine 3 so, yeah, must be two. Need the new skyline to come out so the R34 can be passed down the line (like that's ever going to happen....). I'm not helping things by keeping it mint am I. He definately won't believe me if I tell him that prices have plummeted and they are only worth 15k tops....


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Scanned a couple of tash's photos. I've no idea on how to correct levels and all that in photoshop so they are a bit grainy/dark (something to do with wrong film speed/light conditions according to tash)


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

love the car mate! total stunner! 

right whats your secret??? pearl black is a nightmare to keep clean!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

This car's the nuts ! The sound it produces is AMAZING !!!!!!

Looks well nice now Ben, now please make sure he looks after it this time !!!


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

> right whats your secret??? pearl black is a nightmare to keep clean!


Um, easy lol, give it to a professional valeting company!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Here is one for the album . . .


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks like very good work,nice car,nice rims,everything fits together


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Good lord that is just an awesome creation. Stunning 

Gaz.


----------



## ExScoobyT (Jan 6, 2004)

Looks great! I`ll have to take mine up there for a quote......


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

quack quack.. i love it!!


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Cheers. Can't take any credit (apart from blacking out the windows) as the car was totally as is when I sourced it for pops. The folder of receipts is truly eye watering and the engine isn't that modified. Amazing how a few bits of skirt, wheels, brakes, suspension etc can empty your pockets.

Just checked clean-image's web site and they have it featured...now that first photos shows the how clean they got it!
Car of the Week


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

turboslippers said:


> GTR RGT - Yup, live in Laindon so only a few miles away. Probably seen yours on the road...midnight purple isn't it? The neighbours are all ancient so they don't notice it, even when me and tash have got 4 cars parked up. The peple visiting the neighbours get the 'ump though!
> 
> Dad must have had his over 2 years now...had mine 3 so, yeah, must be two. Need the new skyline to come out so the R34 can be passed down the line (like that's ever going to happen....). I'm not helping things by keeping it mint am I. He definately won't believe me if I tell him that prices have plummeted and they are only worth 15k tops....


LOL. I had a red R32 before I joinned the site, right now I'm sourcing a r34 like your dads. I would come to a meet with ya but i'd have to bring the 206 out


----------

